# Creative X-Fi Surround 5.1 USB sound device does not work



## Kiss (May 28, 2010)

Please help 

How do I set the USB device to device 0?
My onboard soundchip is partial roasted but the system takes it as ok. This is why i bought an x-fi soundblaster USB.
I can't deactivate onboard sound via BIOS because it is kind of crap and has no such function. 

In my /dev/oss folder is no oss_sbxfi0/pcm0 ?? How do i add this? Does it work with usb?

Can't I just blacklist a driver for onboard soundchip? How can i find out which one?

ossinfo:


```
Version info: OSS 4.2 (b 2002/200911060720) (0x00040100) TRIAL
Platform: Linux/x86_64 2.6.32-22-generic #33-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 28 13:28:05 UTC 2010 (kiss-satellit)

Number of audio devices:	6
Number of audio engines:	10
Number of MIDI devices:		0
Number of mixer devices:	2


Device objects
 0: osscore0 OSS core services
 1: oss_hdaudio0 Intel HD Audio interrupts=540 (540)
    HD Audio controller Intel HD Audio
    Vendor ID    0x808627d8
    Subvendor ID 0x1179ff10
     Codec  0: ALC862 (0x10ec0862/0x11791205)
     Codec  1: Agere3026 (0x11c13026)
 2: oss_usb0 USB audio core services
 3: usb041e3042-0 USB sound device
 4: usb041e3042-1 USB sound device
 5: usb041e3042-2 USB sound device

MIDI devices (/dev/midi*)

Mixer devices
 0: High Definition Audio ALC862 (Mixer 0 of device object 1)
 1: USB sound device (Mixer 0 of device object 3)

Audio devices
HD Audio play pcm                 /dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/pcm0  (device index 0)
HD Audio play side                /dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/pcm1  (device index 1)
HD Audio play modem               /dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/mdmout0  (device index 2)
HD Audio rec modem                /dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/mdmin0  (device index 3)
(USB sound device play             /dev/oss/usb041e3042-1/pcm0 ) (device index 4)
USB sound device rec              /dev/oss/usb041e3042-2/pcmin0  (device index 5)

Nodes
  /dev/dsp -> /dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/pcm0
  /dev/dsp_in -> /dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/pcm0
  /dev/dsp_out -> /dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/pcm0
  /dev/dsp_mmap -> /dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/pcm0
  /dev/dsp_multich -> /dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/pcm0
```

Thanks a lot


----------

